# Feed slug eggs to reptiles



## SarahJane (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi.

Any reason why I shouldn't offer slug eggs from python to say a bluey? I have some unfertilised eggs, and it seems a waste to throw them out, but I don't know any better. 

I'm an avid recycler if you were wondering. 

Cheers,

Sarah Jane


----------



## kingofnobbys (Oct 22, 2015)

If they are freshly laid by another reptile , I would expect no issues. Wouldn't you be better off feeding the "slugs" to the reptile that laid them (if it's a lizard) ?


----------

